# New to AUDI. Love the car, not so much the service... [Paint question]



## Disrupto64 (11 mo ago)

Morning all,

I have ventured into the world of AUDI after driving past a TT and thinking, hell to it. I like it, I'll give it a go... drove it, loved it, bought it.

However I always like to have a little amount of paint made for any car, just in case... Which is where my first tumble came with AUDI...

The manufacturer vehicle sticker is blank on the paint code: just ' - - - - /- - - -'. I rang the AUDI branch up where it was ordered to (when new) and they just told me its an AUDI exclusive paint, it has no code. (which is just pathetic. I doubt this response would have happened in Germany, I'm sure)

However, any help you can give me, would be really appreciated. Short of sending an email to corporate, I'm not sure what else to do. It 'sort of' resembles Java green, but that's just me trawling VAG colours and speculating.

She's a Mk3 Ultra 2.0 TDI.


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Hi Welcome , loving the colour, real bold statement😎
I would think that the VIN # would give the answer, probably an email to Audi Uk?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁sorry can’t help with the colour


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## BlackTipReefShark (Jun 1, 2016)

experience in the past with VW and Audi has shown me that contactlng HQ in Germany is much better, cant help enough, VW dealer in the past outright lied to me, they are money grubbing franchises after all


----------



## Disrupto64 (11 mo ago)

Thanks for the warm welcome folks  

Agree Molinos! I used to have a modified solar yellow gen 7 Celica T sport which got me used to being brave .

I did try the VIN route but over thee phone and all I got was : 'cannot tell you.' 

When I asked them what would they do if they damaged the car themselves if it came in for work with them, they gave me the name of a 3rd party bodyshop... Which I basically took as: "go away, I / we are not bothered." 

Shark, that sounds about right to me, I'll get onto Germany. I think this type of service we see is a British trait as unfortunate as that may come across.


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Disrupto64 said:


> Morning all,
> 
> I have ventured into the world of AUDI after driving past a TT and thinking, hell to it. I like it, I'll give it a go... drove it, loved it, bought it.
> 
> ...


Found this, ‘Kyalami Green’ and thought it looked similar ?
Kyalami Green







Also,
Audi.com Exclusive
And,
Exclusive Catalogue


----------



## Disrupto64 (11 mo ago)

Molinos said:


> Found this, ‘Kyalami Green’ and thought it looked similar ?
> Kyalami Green
> View attachment 482758
> 
> ...


Excellent, thank you Mol. That's very helpful indeed.

They make out its bespoke blended paint when you talk to them when the reality is that's its a registered coloured paint they just don't offer as standard on the car.


----------



## Disrupto64 (11 mo ago)

Update for all. I sent an email over to the audi exclusive paint inbox in Germany and they have confirmed the colour code is in fact: Java green metallic, or AUDI code: Y6W.


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Disrupto64 said:


> Update for all. I sent an email over to the audi exclusive paint inbox in Germany and they have confirmed the colour code is in fact: Java green metallic, or AUDI code: Y6W.


Glad you got a good response


----------



## Disrupto64 (11 mo ago)

Molinos said:


> Glad you got a good response


Thanks matey. I think in future I will just go to HQ where I can.

I might be tarring all branches with a brush here but so far it's been useless. Even ringing for simple jobs they basically fobbed me off / trued to re-route me to others.

I am tempted to cancel my service plan and consider an independent seeing as how useless they have been in the UK at what appear to be 'basic questions.'


----------

